# Made A Few Calls



## TMAC (Jan 23, 2014)

This is a duck call made from some Honduran rosewood I got from Marcus. 




This is a duck call I made from some spalted maple from David Dobbs.



 


This is a ceramic over glass Bocote I got in a trade from Andy.



 


This is a copper over slate made from some some of that great maple I got from Mike.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 24, 2014)

Very nice projects. Kept you busy and out of trouble for a little while.

Ray


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 24, 2014)

Good looking calls. I just got reeds, playing surfaces and sound boards in today so I will make something on the one warm day this week.


----------



## myingling (Jan 25, 2014)

Good Looking callers


----------



## TMAC (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## dgwmd56 (Jan 26, 2014)

Cool calls!


----------

